# Sadzīves tehnika >  Kondicioniera motors.

## krampis

Labs vakars! Manā īpašumā ir kondicioniera motors YYS30-4 bet nevaru atrast kā  pieslēgt. Shēma ir,bet nazinu kuri pareizie vadi.
Ir vēlēšanās viņu izmantot.

----------


## Tristan

Nofotografe motoru, un ieskene ludzu shemu.

----------


## krampis

Cik saprotu,tad ir iespējas mainīt apgriezienus?

----------


## next

Panjem testeri, izzvani tinumus, sleedz peec sheemas, skaties kas notiek...

----------


## krampis

Pagaidām slēgšanu jāatliek,jo nav tāda kondensātora. Tinumus izzvanīju, 1.-5.= 165 omi ; 1.-2.= 680 omi. u.t.t. Nav skaidrs, kurš ir kuršs tinums.Es varu pieņemt,ka lielākā pretestība ir pēc shēmas garākajam tinumam,bet ja tā nav, motors var nosvilt. Mazajam štekerim pretestība ir 0, varētu būt drošinātājs.

----------


## next

Es bildee redzu 5 vadus un kjiinieshiem sheemaa arii 5.
Kaa tev divi tinumi sanaaca?

PS. Vajadzeetu to hiroglifus googlim kautkaa iebarot - gan jau ka tie apziimee kraasas.
PPS.Vai kautkaa taa:

----------


## krampis

Pēc shēmas man likās ,ka ir divi tinumi bet tam nav nozīmes,jo izdevās atšifrēt hiroglifus. Kad būs kondensātors,tad mēģināšu palaist. Paldies par atsaucību!

----------

